# Wanted - DBA wheel in excellent condition (no tyre preferable)



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

As above. no repaired or resprayed wheels. 
Posted or I can potentially collect if in the NW region (adhering to social distancing!).

I could do with a spare for track days (if and when we can get back to that).

Thanks


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it 1 wheel or a set your looking for?


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm after just a single wheel. Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Front or rear as there different sizes.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh yes of course. Oops. Rear please.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

If you havnt got sorted with your wheel , email [email protected]


----------

